# Heftige Korrosion / Rost ?



## --EpoX-- (5. März 2019)

Hallo werte Gemeinde,
nach 2 Jahren Laufzeit mit CKC von Alphacool in klar ergibt sich folgendes Bild meiner EK Kühler. Im Kreislauf befinden sich 2 Kupferradiatoren von AlphaCool und die beiden Kühler unten. Verbaut sind ausschließlich Hardtubes und alles mit schwarzen Bitspower.  Natürlich wurde vorher durchgespült, es war keine Luft im Kreislauf und keine Fremdkörper. Tempos bewegten sich auch gegen „Ende“ zwischen 30 und 45 Grad, durchfluss war gut. Zum Öffnen hat mich eine tief grün blaue Färbung des Kühlmittels bewegt. 
Leider brachte bei CPU Kühler 20 Minuten Ultraschallbad kaum Ablösungen, anschließend habe ich die Säure der Reiniger langsam bis auf einen puren scharfen Reiniger gesteigert. Trotzdem bleibt der Reinigungseffekt nahe 0. Habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Ideen wie ich wenigstens meine Kühler retten kann? Mit dem Gedanken die Radis wegzuschmeißen kann ich mich anfreunden wollte eh auf Mora umsteigen, aber die Kühler ?

Viele Grüße und danke für die Hilfe vorab 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D0pefish (6. März 2019)

Danke für die ehrlichen Fotos. Versuch es mit einer neuen harten Zahnbürste und Zahnpasta. Das hat man ja im Haushalt schnell zur Hand. Denke, damit sollte sich das meiste Zeug wegpolieren lassen, da es nur oberflächlich zu sein scheint. Eine Suche nach Grünspan entfernen, sollte dir eigentlich schon diverse Haushaltstipps von Essig über Scheuermilch bis Sandstrahlen hervorgezaubert haben. Ein zweistündiges "Elektrolytbad" in Natronlauge mit 12 V-Netzteil könnte auch vieles rausholen aber ich denke das wäre eher bei weitaus tieferer Korrosion das letzte Mittel. Anleitungen dazu gibt es aber auch sehr leicht zu finden.
Beim nächsten Mal vll. einfach mal keine Sonder-Suppe reinkippen bzw. nach dem ersten Aufbau einer neuen Wakü früher komplett neu befüllen, egal ob das Kühlmittel auffällig ist oder nicht. Danach hat man in der Regel Ruhe und muss nur noch Nachfüllen bzw. bei neuer Hardware dann eben die großen Revisionen. durchfühtren, sprich alles komplett auseinanderbauen, begutachten und neu zusammenbauen. Wenn schon, denn schon.   Btw. kannst du auch verfärbte Komponenten weiterverwenden, solange es blank (glatt) ist und ein Schlückchen G12+ im Kreislauf ist. Bei mir ist nach über 10 Jahren noch nie Kupfer verfärbt. Es sah bisher immer alles aus, wie am ersten Tag - soll aber nichts bedeuten. Habe schon ähnliche Komponenten stark leiden sehen und selber einen anfälligen Alu-AGB gehabt, der aber vom Händler/Hersteller gegen bessere aber identische Ware getauscht wurde (Konstruktionsfehler - falsche Gummidichtung oder falscher Schutzlack, das weiß ich bis heute nicht genau) Läuft seit 9 Jahren ohne Probs mit Wasser und lecker G12+.. .  bla ^^

Was dir geholfen hat, interessiert und dann alle.


----------



## keshy2 (6. März 2019)

ich habe genau das gleiche mit mein GPU von EK.. nach 1/5 jahre sieht es genau so aus.. solange die kühlung in ordnung ist .. stört mich das nicht..


----------



## --EpoX-- (6. März 2019)

keshy2 schrieb:


> ich habe genau das gleiche mit mein GPU von EK.. nach 1/5 jahre sieht es genau so aus.. solange die kühlung in ordnung ist .. stört mich das nicht..


Das klingt beruhigend, die Kühlleistung war ja auch immer noch gut. Wenn ich jetzt einen neuen Mora ins System bringen würde, müsste ich dann Angst vor Ablagerungen vom Kühler haben oder meint ihr nach entsprechender Reinigung ist das sicher? 
PS: Heute Abend versuche ich mich mal mit feinster Politur und Cilitbang. Melde mich dann zurück.


----------



## espo (6. März 2019)

Mich würde interessieren wo der rost herkommt. Im Idealfall bestell dein Kreislauf nur aus Kupfer, bzw aus beschichtetem Kupfer. Kupfer rostet nicht sondern oxidiert in Form von Grünspan. Irgendwo in deinem Kreislauf muss also etwas wirklich rosten und die Ablagerungen bilden.


----------



## --EpoX-- (6. März 2019)

Wie oben beschrieben (nochmal detailreicher):


2x Radi von Alphacool laut Angabe full Copper
1x MB Kühler onboard von Asus (Maximus Formula 8) (Copper)
1x EKWB Cpu vernickeltes Kupfer
1x EKWB GPU vernickeltes Kupfer
1x D5 von Alphacool
1x Kühler für Aquacomputer aquero 5
1x EKWB Res/AGB
1x Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor
Mehrere Fittings von Bitspower in Schwarz
Hardtubes

Bild: (man sieht noch teile von der blau/grün gewordenen Kühlflüssigkeit am Boden vom AGB austreten) 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. März 2019)

Eigentlich dürfte da nichts korrodieren...
Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Plörre von Alphacool 

Zahnbürste ist in der Tat das Mittel der Wahl 

Mach dann bitte Bilder, wie es nach der "Politur" aussieht, das interessiert mich 

Wenn du schon Fertiggemisch verwendest, dann bitte DP Ultra von Aquacomputer, gibts in verschiedenen Farben ^^


----------



## --EpoX-- (6. März 2019)

Ja DP steht schon bereit, wieder in klar, der CPU Kühler wurde schon ca 10-20 Minuten mit der Zahnbürste bearbeitet, bin gespannt ob ich das wieder hinbekomme.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Patrick_87 (6. März 2019)

Ich habe zwar "noch" keine richtige Wakü, (Teile kommen morgen früh und werden dann verbaut) xD aber ich kenne solche Ablagerungen auf Metallen vom Auto. Ich würde dir empfehlen mal nach ATU ( Ja ich weiß xDD ) zu gehen und dort extra Politur für Metall zu kaufen. Zahnpasta geht natürlich auch, ist aber wesentlich feiner und da wirst du sicher mehrere Stunden schrubben.
Bei ATU oder anderen Autozubehör Händlern bekommst du für sowas extra Politur die speziell für Metalle gemacht ist. Damit solltest du das relativ schnell weg bekommen. Vielleicht an den groben Stellen noch mit einem Dremel und kleinem mini Polieraufsatz arbeiten. Politur drauf und dann mit Dremel verarbeiten. 
Würde mich wundern wenn du das nicht wieder hin bekommst.


----------



## --EpoX-- (6. März 2019)

25% Essigsäure und ein Entkalkerbad im Ultraschall reiniger sowie eine Behandlung mit Breff und meiner Soniccare Zahnbürste schauts so aus:
(Dafür Gingen aber auch3h drauf, ich denke viel mehr wird nicht. Werde es überdenken neu zu kaufen  an den Grakakühler will ich garnicht denken. Die Radis sind erstaunlicherweise recht sauber innen:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Irgendetwas hat mir komplett die Nickelbeschichtung zerfressen.

Die Düse wiederrum scheint mir aus Edelstahl zu sein: sehr gutes Ergebnis


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. März 2019)

Das sieht tatsächlich nicht gut aus 
Aber ich würde, vor einem Neukauf, echt noch spezielle Politur versuchen...

Ansonsten schreib mal Alphacool & EK an und frag nach Rat.


----------



## --EpoX-- (6. März 2019)

Das Problem ist ich hab keinen Dremel mit der Anschaffung eines solchen, sowie der Polierköpfe/Paste und weiterer Teile bin ich dann so teuer wie ein gebrauchter Satz Kühler [emoji22]. Das Ärgert mich schon aber diese Kupferfarbenen stellen sind derart rau, ich zweifele stark daran, das das zwischen den Finnen anders ausschaut und dort werde ich leider nicht polieren können.

Auf einem grossen bücherverkaufenden Marktplatz habe ich folgende Rezension zur Flüssigkeit mit der exakten Färbung meiner Flüssigkeit gefunden:


> *Eine Kühlflüssigkwit von deren Kauf man nur abraten kann*
> Nach dem das CKC von Alphacool einige Monate normal funktionierte, verfärbte es sich relativ plötzlich Grün-Blau. Dies lässt auf eine Reaktion mit Kupfer schließen, und das einzige Kupfer im System sind die 2 Nexxxos ST 30 Full Copper Radiatoren, ebenfalls von Alphacool. Rückfragen beim hersteller führten zu nichts, nur zu der Aussage, dass CKC einen pH-Wert von 9 hätte. Sowohl das frische CKC, als auch das verfärbte hatten aber nach meiner Messung ganz sicher keinen pH-Wert von 9 (in etwa Waschmittel-Lösung hat solche Werte) sondern von ca. 6, ist also leicht sauer. Das erklärt auch die Verfärbung bei Kontakt mit Kupfer. Selber werde ich die 2 Radiatoren sowie das CKC entsorgen und kann von einer Verwendung von CKC nur abraten.



Das würde, sofern der PH Wert stimmt die harte Korrosion erklären und ich kann basierend auf meiner Erfahrung jedem nur vom Einsatz dieser Flüssigkeit abraten.
Gibts eben was neues zum basteln , sportlich nehmen Lehren in diesem Hobby sind ja öfter teuer 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Patrick_87 (6. März 2019)

ich habe einen Dremel mit sehr vielen Aufsätzen zum Polieren auch feine Drahtbürsten Aufsätze , damit würde man vielleicht auch zwischen die Rillen kommen. Kommst du zufällig aus Dortmund oder Umgebung ? Dann leih ich dir das Teil xD


----------



## --EpoX-- (6. März 2019)

Leider aus dem Raum RLP/Dreiländereck [emoji12], aber vielen Dank, vielleicht kann ich das Zeug auch gebraucht an Bastler für etwas Klimpergeld abgeben und dieser kann evt polieren und neu Galvanisieren.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. März 2019)

Dann stimmt ja die Vermutung, dass es von der ALC-Pisse kommt 

Ist denn die Funktion beeinträchtigt?
Oder würdest du, nur wegen der Optik neue Blöcke kaufen?


----------



## --EpoX-- (7. März 2019)

Einerseits wegen der Optik und andererseits aus Bedenken ob sich daraus etwas in die neuen Teile des Kreislaufs löst und ich denke die aufgeraute Oberfläche ist wohl aus hydrodynamischer Sicht Müll.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Klasn (7. März 2019)

Hatte vor einem halben Jahr auch ein ähnliches Fehlerbild mit dem CKC, auch auf einmal von klar zu blau verfärbt (hatte hier auch ein thread dazu aufgemacht). Hab dann auf DP Ultra gewechselt und keine Probleme mehr. Damals auch mal den CPU Block geöffnet, der war aber, bis auf etwas Weichmacher-Schmodder, sauber. Finde es schon heftig wie das bei dir aussieht[emoji15]


----------



## --EpoX-- (7. März 2019)

Wie gesagt 2.5 Jahre lief das jetzt, hatte vorher auch DP gabs aber damals in dem Shop nicht da dachte ich nimmste eben den. Ist echt richtig mies die Oberfläche so rau wie Schleifpapier.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Darkspell64 (7. März 2019)

Ich habe mir eben mit Schrecken den Thread hier durchgelesen.
Die Bilder sehen echt nicht gut aus, ich kenne solch angegriffene Beschichtung aus meiner Arbei mit Lack- und Farbpumpen. Das ist aber meistens dann richtige Plörre, die da durch geht 

Ich selbst verwende in einem ähnlichen Setup (EK Blöcke, Alphacool Radiatoren, mit Soft Tube) die EK- Flüssigkeit CryoFuel Blood Red im Einsatz, nach fast einem Jahr sieht hier noch alles gut aus. Habe die Graka per Riser eingebau, habe also immer eine schöne Sicht drauf  Farbe der Flüssigkeit ist auch noch top, schönes Rot. Ich hoffe einfach, das bleibt so und die Flüssigkeit bewährt sich.

Ich würde mit den Bilder wie schon vorgeschlagen sowohl EK als auch Alphacool anschreiben und gerade letztere etwas "schärfer" anpacken. Vielleicht kommt ja etwas bei raus, zu verlieren hast du nicht. Im besten Fall kannst du irgendwas aushandeln, ich würde mir den Spaß geben und denen gehörig auf die Nerven gehen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass die Flüssigkeit die Kühler so heftig zerstört, das wird ja dann bei Ihren eigenen auch passieren. Die sind auch nur Kupfer vernickelt...

EK würde ich über die Problematik informieren und klar die verwendete Flüssigkeit angeben, mehr zur Info für die Kollegen. Vielleicht geben SIe ja ne Warnung vor CKC raus wenn die Suppe so sauer ist.... 

MfG
Darkspell


----------



## --EpoX-- (7. März 2019)

Ebenfalls richtig hart angegriffen wurden die Kanten der Kühler um die Dichtung (sieht man beim CPU noch ganz leicht), sowie die Dichtung, ich bin schon ein wenig entsetzt, am Wochenende werde ich den Support mal anschreiben, ich versuche die Kommunikation hier zeitnah ebenfalls einzupflegen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ray2015 (7. März 2019)

Verlink am besten den Thread hier und gebe uns dann mal Bescheid wie es verlaufen ist.


----------



## D0pefish (8. März 2019)

Was kippt ihr auch immer son Zeug rein und kauft beschichtete Kühler... tz tz Das andere Gebräu soll jetzt besser sein oder wie oder was? Wiedersehen macht Freude. 
Ich drücke es mal anders aus: Wenn es für KFZ-Wasserkühlkreisläufe superduper Sonderbefüllflüssigkeiten zu verkaufen gäbe, dann hätte man das schon in den frühen 1980'er Jahren direkt neben Caramba und Sonax gestellt und es gäbe zig Firmen, die ihr eigenes Süppchen in der Werbung vor der Tagesschau platzieren... nur mal so als Denkanstoß. Ich wette um ein Bier, dass wenn es doch mal eine Pampe schafft, dann ist das nur umgefärbtes oder identisches aber verdünntes Zeug aus dem KFZ-Zubehör, nur vierzigmal so teuer. Wie bei Bong-Fit und Waschpulver... *hüst* oder Geschirrspülmittel und verdünnt als Allzweckreiniger verkauft. Naaaaja, Plazebo und Homöopathie soll ja auch bei vielen Leuten helfen. Da hilft kein Schreien und kein Flehn. 
Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Sieht doch auf den Fotos sicher wieder schlimmer aus als es ist, aber rau wie Sandpapier klingt erst mal nicht so gut... apropos Sandpapier, Scheuermilch, Stahlwolle, Mini-Metallbürste für 2,50€. Nur bei den Auflageflächen nicht zu doll ran. Vermutlich ist da jetzt nach dem Polieren nur die Galvanisierung unterschiedlich stark, das Raue ist vom Fräsen und am Ende alles halb so wild, zumindest wünsche ich dir das jetzt einfach mal. Dichtungen kann man nachkaufen. Die soll dir Alphacool (oder wer's jetzt auch immer gewesen sein soll) als Trostpflaster zustellen. leise mit letzter Kraft wisper: G12+ 1:100


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. März 2019)

Das DP Ultra macht keine Probleme.
Zumindest habe ich noch nie irgendwas in der Richtung gehört 
Hab bei mir selber DP Ultra Blau seit knapp nem Jahr drin, der Kühler sieht aus wie neu ^^

Der User IICARUS zB. hat DP Ultra Gelb seit 3 Jahren drin, ebenso keine Veränderung.

Die Plörre von ALC würde ich aber echt nicht verwenden. Am besten so wenig Alphacool wie möglich verbauen


----------



## IICARUS (8. März 2019)

So sah mein Kühler nach 2 Jahren mit DP Ultra in gelb aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist nur etwas Kühlflüssigkeit zwischen Kühler und Plexiglas gelaufen.

Nach dem zerlegen habe ich alles mit Zahnbürste und Wasser weg bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. März 2019)

Das Beste ist ja, dass du einfach von allem Bilder hast 
Ich vergesse das immer 

EDIT:
@TE
Vll ist das ja was für dich: [V] HWLabs Radi | Wakü-Stuff (GPU+CPU) + vieles mehr
EK Supremacy Evo 35€ VB


----------



## IICARUS (8. März 2019)

Habe zufällig Bilder da gehabt da ich zum verkaufen des Kühlers welche gemacht hatte. Zunächst wollte ich den Kühler nicht zerlegen und dann versuchte jemand den Preis wegen dem gelben Fleck zu drücken, daher wurde der Kühler kurzerhand zerlegt und gereinigt.


----------



## --EpoX-- (8. März 2019)

Merci, hab mir tatsächlich gestern zwei gebrauchte Heatkiller für CPU und GPU besorgt, sogar zusammen mit Backplate unter 100 gezahlt für beide zusammen . Ich werde es trotzdem nochmal mit DP Plörre versuchen worst case hält das wenigstens das eine Jahr das ich mit dieser Hardware noch machen wollte, dann habe ich das lieber an gebrauchtem Material getestet .
Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Tipps.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## D0pefish (8. März 2019)

Beim Lesen der Produktbeschreibung hört's bei mir beim Wort "Wirkstoffe" auf mit lustig. Ist das jetzt Medizin für die Wakü nach dem Motto gesund...  

Hier die Produktblätter:
https://www.aquatuning.de/download/SDB_DP_Ultra_de_2016_04_06.pdf

https://www.ernstchemie.de/fileadmin/PDFs/Kuehlerfrostschutz_12_plus_lila.pdf

und nun mal so ne Pulle 10 L Kühlerfrostschutz zum Preis-Vergleich (*nicht pur verwenden!!!*)
Kuehlerfrostschutz Rot G12+ 10 L Mannol Antifreeze AF12+ -40degC Kuehlmittel VW Audi  | eBay

Hoffe, ihr könnt das jetzt selber lesen und überschlagend durchrechnen. Bei einem imho völlig ausreichenden Verhältnis von 1:100 | G12+ zu Entionisiertem Wasser (5 L kosten fast überall 1 € außer im Rentner-Edel-Supermarkt) wäre DP Ultra viel zu hoch konzentriert. Ich müsste laut Anleitung fast 30 € pro Füllung reinkippen. Mit 5 L Wasser aus dem Supermarkt plus 5 € für 1 L G12+ (Taken-Preis) .... alles klar?

Da kommen etliche Kästen Export-Bier zusammen, wenn ich nur mehr als 2 Fl. davon vertragen würde. 
Also herumgewirbelt kann man sagen, ja das DP Ultra ist ok aber man sollte es meiner Meinung nach sogar verdünnen, zahlt aber dennoch richtig kräftig drauf. (im Vergleich)


----------



## --EpoX-- (8. März 2019)

Danke für den Exkurs im Bereich Kühlmittel, ich lasses es woe gesagt mit der gebrauchten Hardware jetzt mal darauf ankommen. Und einen beschichteten Kühler hab ich aus einem Grund gekauft aus dem hier jeder andere Farben kauft: damits ins Thema des Case passte und wegen gefallen [emoji846]. Ich werd jetzt aber mal versuchen mit mehr Effizienz an die Thematik ranzugehen [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IICARUS (8. März 2019)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Da kommen etliche Kästen Export-Bier zusammen, wenn ich nur mehr als 2 Fl. davon vertragen würde.
> Also herumgewirbelt kann man sagen, ja das DP Ultra ist ok aber man sollte es meiner Meinung nach sogar verdünnen, zahlt aber dennoch richtig kräftig drauf. (im Vergleich)


Wenn das Kühlwasser jeden Monat ausgetauscht wird, dann bestimmt. Aber bei einem Preis von etwa 7,80 Euro der Liter innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren macht das nicht mehr so viel aus. Da hat mein ganzes System um ein vielfaches mehr gekostet.

Meine Wakü hat über 1400 Euro gekostet... da kommt es auf die 24 Euro was ich innerhalb von 3 Jahren dazu ausgegeben habe auch nicht mehr mit an.
Solche Bilder habe ich aber auch von Wakü's gesehen die nur destilliertes Wasser mit G45 verwendet haben. Bei dem letztem Thema was ich dazu gesehen habe ist man sich nicht im klarem gewesen ob es eine Verunreinigung war oder was zum leben erweckt wurde.


----------



## espo (8. März 2019)

Wie ist die Luft da oben?


----------



## IICARUS (8. März 2019)

espo schrieb:


> Wie ist die Luft da oben?


Das kommt davon wenn man nicht mehr aus dem Keller raus kommt...


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. März 2019)

Wakü Kostet halt 
Aber es ist im Endeffekt egal obs 250€ oder 2500€ sind.
Jeder so wie er kann/will


----------



## GMJ (8. März 2019)

--EpoX-- schrieb:


> nach 2 Jahren Laufzeit mit CKC von Alphacool in klar ergibt sich folgendes Bild meiner EK Kühler.


Moin,
das erinnert mich sehr stark an dies hier: Wasser verfärbt sich - Korrosion?

Auch CKC von Alphacool 
Seltsamer Zufall


----------



## D0pefish (8. März 2019)

Ich muss mich auch für den Austausch auf Augenhöhe bedanken. Dachte, hier gibt's nur noch Fremdwisser ohne Waffenschein. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> aber bei einem Preis von etwa 7,80 Euro der Liter



aber bei dem Preis von 80 Cent € pro Füllung (bei knapp 3 L) überlege ich mir das nicht dreimal (:


Wer auf Gelb steht kann ja mal bei G13 reinschauen. Ich wette um noch ein Bier die füllen das 'Wundermittel' je nach Farbe einfach in kleinere Flaschen um, bestellen es passend beim Großhandel,  oder mischen sogar, mit dem Doktor, den sie da erwähnen versteht sich ^^ die KFZ-Flüssigkeiten bis die Farbe stimmt. Das gelbe G13 sieht mal so dermaßen nach DP Ultra Gelb aus, das muss man erstmal so hinbekommen. Lebensmittelfarbe tut sicher auch ihren Zweck aber selber noch nie probiert. Ich will ja nichts einfärben oder frostschützen, soll nur geeignetes Kühlmittel mit etwas Gift und Metallschutz sein. Wenn es nunmal vorgefärbt ist und Brechmittel drin ist, um Verwechslungen vorzubeugen, dann ist das halt so. Meine letzte Füllung ist jetzt 4 Jahre drin und zeigt keine Auffälligkeiten... Wechsel ist in Planung. Wird sicher wieder enttäuschend langweilig. 
LG und immer einen Schluck Doppel-Herz Ultra im AGB!


----------



## --EpoX-- (8. März 2019)

Eine neutrale frage: Zeigt nicht gerade dein eigener Satz mit 4 Jahren Nutzungsdauer dass es egal ist ob du 20 € oder 20 Cent bezahlst ? Das sind rund 2 Cent pro Tag ... und ob einem das Zugrunde richten der eigenen Leber jetzt so wichtig ist, das man dafür nicht auf 5€ pro Jahr verzichten kann muss man natürlich selbst entscheiden, da verbrauche ich mehr Geld wenn ich beim Autofahren nicht am ökologischen Maximum unterwegs bin [emoji12] nur rein hypothetisch.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iGameKudan (8. März 2019)

Wie IICARUS schon meinte: Ja, der Preisnachteil fällt sicherlich deutlicher auf, wenn man täglich die Flüssigkeit wechselt. 

Allerdings:
a) Tauscht man die Flüssigkeit normalerweise eher alle 1-2 Jahre
b) Sollte es bei einer Wasserkühlung für mehrere hundert Euro auch nicht an den 24€/Jahr (bei Wechsel nach einem Jahr) bzw. 12€/Jahr (bei Wechsel nach zwei Jahren) für 3L DP Ultra scheitern. Wenn man von MO-RA-Loops absieht, dürften meist sogar deutlich weniger die 2L reichen (mein alter Loop (CPU-GPU-150ml-AGB-360er-Radiator-240er-Radiator) lag in etwa bei 1L, der MO-RA-Loop bei 2,4L...), sodass man auch nicht immer zwei Pullen neu kaufen muss, was die Kosten weiter drückt. 

Natürlich sollte man von oft problematischen Flüssigkeiten (Innovatek Protect IP, Alphacool CKC... ) oder vom dauerhaften Einsatz von Pastelflüssigkeiten absehen.
Wenn man natürlich der Meinung ist dauerhaft Pastelflüssigkeiten zu nutzen, steigt nicht nur der Literpreis für die Flüssigkeiten deutlich, auch muss man die tendenziell deutlich häufiger tauschen, damit die einem nicht die Kühler verstopfen.

DP Ultra macht jetzt eher seltener Probleme und ist vergleichsweise billig. In Autos wird jetzt nicht gerade mit feinen Kühlstrukturen, Klarsichtschläuchen bzw. Klarsichtrohren oder mit empfindlichen Galvanisierungen gearbeitet, auch liegt die Kühlmitteltemperatur mit ziemlicher Sicherheit deutlich höher wie in einer Wakü. Besser gesagt: Bei den Auto-Kühlflüssigkeiten hätte ich eher Bedenken, dass die etwas zu aggressiv sind...

EDIT: Übrigens bin ich Nutzer von DP Ultra Clear in Verbindung mit EK ZMT-Schlauch, einem AquaComputer Cuplex Kryos Next und einem EK Vector Copper+Acetal - bisher völlig unproblematisch, obwohl ich die Flüssigkeit nach Arbeiten am Loop meist nur nachkippe oder sogar die alte Flüssigkeit wiederverwende. Ich entleere aber nie völlig... Interessant wirds, wenn ich irgendwann mal den CPU-Kühler zerlege - der hat einen Fehler an der Vernickelung im Inneren...


----------



## D0pefish (8. März 2019)

--EpoX-- schrieb:


> Eine neutrale frage: Zeigt nicht gerade dein eigener Satz mit 4 Jahren Nutzungsdauer dass es egal ist ob du 20 € oder 20 Cent bezahlst ?



Sehe ich genau anders herum. Ich habe die Wakü aus praktischen Gründen gebaut. Der Rechner ist sozusagen mein "Instrument". 
... Tante Edit war hier kräftig am schrubben, putzen und wienern ....
 Wakü ist da nur so'n Nebenbeigedöns...


----------



## --EpoX-- (9. März 2019)

Das hat ja nichts mit angeben zu tun  aber vl gibts es natürlich auch Leute denen das nichts aus macht. Die mehr verdienen und dadurch mehr ausgeben (können/wollen), Handwerker bezahlen statt selber zu machen und die Wirtschaft ankurbeln durch (gesunden) Konsum . Die ihr Haus auch schnell bezahlen selbst wenn sie nebenbei ihr Geld etwas unbedarfter ausgeben. Auch nicht zum angeben sondern die andere Seite der Medaille  Wenn ich nach 12-14h aus dem Büro komme möchte ich nicht noch Kühlflüssigkeiten mischen oder auf den letzten Cent optimieren  oder mich großartig handwerklich betätigen; was wiederum nicht bedeutet das mir die Wertschätzung fürs Handwerk oder die Wertschätzung meines ebenfalls hart verdienten Geldes fehlt! Ich kaufe meine Elektrogeräte auch meist lokal und nicht bei Elektroriesen und zahle dafür öfter drauf oder bestelle meinen Kram wenigstens in DE, wenn ich bestellen „muss“. Beide Denkweisen haben natürlich ihre Macken, endloser (sinnfreier) Konsum ist mindestens so schlecht wie, zu versuchen immer das letzte aus dem Preis rauszuholen oder billig/günstig zu leben. Ich denke das beides seine Daseinsberechtigung hat - mea culpa fürs Offtopic. 

Und danke für den Exkurs D0pe ich nehme DP für die gebrauchten Kühler und sollte sich dies nicht bewehren bis zum Hardwaretausch steige ich auf die Eigenmischung um, sollten sich negative Folgen ergeben werde ich mich damit selbstverständlich zurück im Forum melden.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## D0pefish (9. März 2019)

Alles gut. Ich habe auch erst durch diesen Thread selber über die Inhaltsstoffe eines von euch empfohlenen Mittel aus dem Wakü-Handel recherchiert und befinde das DP wie erwähnt auch als empfehlenswert, da es, obwohl merkwürdig PR-lastig umworben, kein Pampe ist, sondern identisch (ca 50% weniger konzentriert) zum Zeuch aus dem KFZ-Zubehör. Sollte keine Probleme machen! Kurbel ruhig, dann sind die Kühler vielleicht etwas günstiger im Angebot.  Sei mir nicht böse, ich lösche mal die "zu persönlich"-Passagen wieder raus aus meinem Post. Heiter weiter!


----------



## ludscha (9. März 2019)

Ich habe deinen Thread gerade eben Entdeckt und bin Ehrlich schockiert, als ich deine Bilder angesehen habe.

Das ist mir in über 12 Jahren WaKü Nutzung (auf Holz klopf) zum Glück noch nie passiert.

Zu meinen Anfangszeiten nutzte ich immer Feser One, bis sie dann die Prodution eingestellt haben.

Ich habe dann natürlich Ersatz für`s Feser gesucht und einige Suppen ausprobiert, die mich aber nie wirklich Überzeugten, wie EK Coolant, Phobya Supa Zero etc.

Seit ca. 7 Jahren nutze ich nun DP Ultra in Rot im Kreislauf und ich muss sagen es kommt schon sehr Nahe an das Feser One ran.

Letztlich ist es in meinen Augen egal, ob man nun DP Ultra oder dest. Wasser mit G 12, G 48 nutzt, denn wir alle sind darauf Erpicht saubere Kühler zu haben. 


Mfg
ludscha


----------



## razzor1984 (9. März 2019)

Diese Info passt recht gut hier hinein.In meinem Falt PC hatte ich ~ 1 Jahr nur Destilliertes Wasser in Verwendung. Da ich nun wissen wollte, welchen Einfluss diese ganze Mittelchen haben. Habe ich zum testen begonnen.
Meine bisherige Erfahrung bezieht sich nur auf das Innovatek Konzentrat und als Fertiggemisch.
Das Innovatek Konzentrat hat nach ~ 2 – 3 Jahren zum ausflocken begonnen.
Beim Fertiggemisch waren es nur mehr ein Jahr.

Getestet - 3 Monate – Phobya ZuperZero Clear Fertiggemisch (war damals in Set dabei)
Schläuche – alles ZMT von EK. Nur Kupfer und Messing in den Leitungen.
Was sieht man hier im AGB? Klassisches kippen des Kühlmittels!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bleibe, dabei – diese ganzen Mittelchen sind mehr als Fragwürdig!
Solange man nur Destilliertes Wasser nutzt und kein Alu mit Messing und Kupfer mischt, reicht Destilliertes Wasser aus!

Noch ein paar Tipps zu den ganzen Glycolhältigen G/xx Mittelchen. Selbst diese halten nicht ewig!
Der Heizungskühler in meinem Auto war nach knapp 14 Jahren einfach kaputt. Ich habe immer den rosernen Kühlerfrostschutz verwendet und trotzdem ist der Kühler (Radiator) einfach verschleimt (Alu halt….)!


----------



## --EpoX-- (9. März 2019)

Update vom GPU Kühler nach Kochen in säuerlicher Umgebung: (Wollte mal testen was die Methode hergibt) das führte zu einem weitaus schnellerem und zufriedenstellenderem Ergebnis als pure Säure + einwirken lassen + meschanisches Putzen:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




An den Stellen mit den Ablagerungen muss ich nochmal ran, aber es sieht ganz ok aus für den Ausgangszustand. Ich habe Gott sei dank einen Werkzeugmacher in der Familie und werde es mit Elektrolyse und erneuter Galvanisierung mal versuchen zu retten, fahre jetzt aber erstmal einen gebrauchten Heatkiller für meine FTW abholen [emoji2957]
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## D0pefish (10. März 2019)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Tipps zu den ganzen Glycolhältigen G/xx Mittelchen. Selbst diese halten nicht ewig!
> Der Heizungskühler in meinem Auto war nach knapp 14 Jahren einfach kaputt. Ich habe immer den rosernen Kühlerfrostschutz verwendet und trotzdem ist der Kühler (Radiator) einfach verschleimt (Alu halt….)!



Wenn das Kühlwasser im AGB (KFZ) nicht klar ist, gibt es da bei den meisten Fahrzeugen einen Ablasshahn. Am besten gleich mal den AGB ausbauen und reinigen. Dann Desti rein, Motor an, ggf. Desti nachkippen, aufkochen lassen... und nocheinmal alles ablassen! Dann neu auffüllen und spätestens vor dem Winter so viel Frostschutz einfüllen bis -30° Frostschutz erreicht sind. Ich habe noch nie ne gebrauchte Karre gekauft, wo das Kühlmittel nicht runter war weil das Fahrzeug nicht vollständig gepflegt wurde, also musste immer nach eben beschriebener Methode spülen und neu befüllen. Meine jetzige Karre läuft seit 8 Jahren mit meiner Füllung plus Desti im Sommer und vor dem Winter neu Frostschutz prüfen und man kann immer noch quer durch den AGB sehen. Bei meiner allerersten Karre war das identisch und das war'n Jetta (1) 85 PS (selten!). Nur btw. erwähnt, wegen "Gerüchten" weil, was hat das mit G** zu tun? 14 Jahre und nie Kühlflüssigkeit gewechselt, nur nachgekippt - mutig! ^^ (so verstehe ich deine Angaben) Bei anderen Karren gehen die Kühler alle paar Jahre drauf. Sag das lieber den Kühler-Herstellern wechsel die Marke oder such dir, wenn du es nicht selber kannst professionelle Hilfe (ehrlichen Service). Meiner fruchtigen Meinung nach.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. März 2019)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Wenn das Kühlwasser im AGB (KFZ) nicht klar ist, gibt es da bei den meisten Fahrzeugen einen Ablasshahn. Am besten gleich mal den AGB ausbauen und reinigen. Dann Desti rein, Motor an, ggf. Desti nachkippen, aufkochen lassen... und nocheinmal alles ablassen! Dann neu auffüllen und spätestens vor dem Winter so viel Frostschutz einfüllen bis -30° Frostschutz erreicht sind. Ich habe noch nie ne gebrauchte Karre gekauft, wo das Kühlmittel nicht runter war weil das Fahrzeug nicht vollständig gepflegt wurde, also musste immer nach eben beschriebener Methode spülen und neu befüllen. Meine jetzige Karre läuft seit 8 Jahren mit meiner Füllung plus Desti im Sommer und vor dem Winter neu Frostschutz prüfen und man kann immer noch quer durch den AGB sehen. Bei meiner allerersten Karre war das identisch und das war'n Jetta (1) 85 PS (selten!). Nur btw. erwähnt, wegen "Gerüchten" weil, was hat das mit G** zu tun? 14 Jahre und nie Kühlflüssigkeit gewechselt, nur nachgekippt - mutig! ^^ (so verstehe ich deine Angaben) Bei anderen Karren gehen die Kühler alle paar Jahre drauf. Sag das lieber den Kühler-Herstellern wechsel die Marke oder such dir, wenn du es nicht selber kannst professionelle Hilfe (ehrlichen Service). Meiner fruchtigen Meinung nach.



 Das Auto is knappe 14 Jahre alt – skoda oktavia zweite Generation Kombi.
 Ich kauf mir nie neue Autos, Wertverlust ist einfach zu groß.
 Ich hab ihn seit knappen 2 Jahren wurde damals sehr günstig (Scheckheftgepflegt) erstanden.
 Da ich aber dem Scheckheft eh nicht so traue, hab ich noch schnell bei der Dekra einen schnell Test durchführen lassen. War alles in Ordnung, habe dann alle Flüssigkeiten gewechselt (inklusive Kühlwasser – g40)  
 Jetzt ist der Wärmetauscher hinüber (nichts anderes als ein Radiator nur aus billigen Alu)
 Keine Ahnung was der Vorbesitzer gemacht hat.Nur gewartet ist er worden.
 Ich vermute eben, dass diese Glycolmittelchen eben nicht ewig halten und man diese öfters tauschen müsste - <5 Jahre.  
 Der sitzt leider hinter dem Armaturenbrett und die Kosten sind massiv ~ 2k will meine Werkstätte haben.Da werd ich selber Hand anlegen müssen, weil das bald der wagen nicht mehr wert ist……..  
 (auch wenn ich lange dafür brauche)


----------



## --EpoX-- (10. März 2019)

Ich unterbreche die KFZ Diskussion nur ungern, aber ich habe noch etwas entdeckt:
Habe meinen kompletten Kreislauf bis aufs letzte Teil zerlegt (und dies gleich als Hardware Frühjahrsputz genutzt ) und dabei gesehen das meine Vollkupferkühler/Radiatoren bis auf eine dunklere/nicht glänzende Anlauffarbe keinerlei Korrosion zeigen, somit estreckt sich das Phänomen ausschließlich auf die vernickelten EKWB Teile.
Hat irgendjemand vl eine Idee woran das liegen könnte; ausser der Tatsache das dort die engsten Stellen im System sind ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## keshy2 (10. März 2019)

so sieht meiner aus..


----------



## razzor1984 (10. März 2019)

--EpoX-- schrieb:


> Ich unterbreche die KFZ Diskussion nur ungern, aber ich habe noch etwas entdeckt:
> Habe meinen kompletten Kreislauf bis aufs letzte Teil zerlegt (und dies gleich als Hardware Frühjahrsputz genutzt ) und dabei gesehen das meine Vollkupferkühler/Radiatoren bis auf eine dunklere/nicht glänzende Anlauffarbe keinerlei Korrosion zeigen, somit estreckt sich das Phänomen ausschließlich auf die vernickelten EKWB Teile.
> Hat irgendjemand vl eine Idee woran das liegen könnte; ausser der Tatsache das dort die engsten Stellen im System sind ?
> 
> ...



 Soweit ich weiß hatte EK einmal Probleme beim Vernickeln. Da hat sich mit der Zeit die Nickelschicht komplett gelöst.Vielleicht ist das wieder so ein Fall. Ich halte von der Vernickelung nicht viel, weil wenn diese nicht sauber durchgeführt wurde, bringt diese nur Problem mit sich!  

EK improves nickel plating to solve corrosion issues | bit-tech.net
 (Hier war auch das Kühlmittel der Schuldige)

 Noch ein paar Dinge zu Korrosion.
 Kupfer oder Messing in einer Wakue kann Oxidieren[grünlich] nur dazu braucht es Sauerstoff(kann sich nur durch Stoffe in Kreislauf herauslösen), ein Kontaktkorrosion durch Fremdstoffe kann möglich sein, nur diese müssen einmal in die Wakue hinein(Das ist mit einem herkömmlichen „Rost“ nicht vergleichbar – bei Kupfer spricht man ja auch gerne von Patina oder Edelrost, wenn das Kühlmittel einer Säure gleicht ........). Kupfer kann durch Aluminium im Kreislauf Schaden nehmen(es zersetzt sich mit der Zeit), wenn man keine glykolhältigen Substanzen verwendet, nur das ist ein anderes Kapitel.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...vermeiden.html?highlight=vernickelt+korrosion


----------



## D0pefish (11. März 2019)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Der sitzt leider hinter dem Armaturenbrett und die Kosten sind massiv ~ 2k will meine Werkstätte haben.Da werd ich selber Hand anlegen müssen, weil das bald der wagen nicht mehr wert ist……..
> (auch wenn ich lange dafür brauche)


Danke für dir Rückmelde. Klar, mach das selber in Ruhe, wenn du genug Luft hast. Ist ewig her aber ich habe das auch hinter mir bei Audi/VW/Reanult/MB... Lüfter, Filter, Kühler. Irgendwas kommt ja immer mal bei Gebrauchten aber dann hat man es weg und selbergemacht meiner Meinung nach gewissenhafter (mit Liebe und Zeit) gemacht. ^^ Ich kann auch nur raten, wie das Leute (und Wasserpumpen) immer schaffen. Falsches Kühlmittel nachgekippt, Kühler-Dichtmittel oder hartes Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn. Hab da schon in Autohäusern Leute aus Gieskannen vom Waschbecken gezapft nachkippen sehen oder das geliebte Regenwasser aus der schon jahrelang herumstehenden Regentonne. Fail! In der Scheibenwaschanlage mag weiches Wasser gehen aber nicht im Kühler. (m.E.n.) 
@Poxy Sorry für das Thread-Gekapere. Ist ja die gleiche Suppe, nur anders beansprucht. Denke, wir haben es jetzt geklärt. 
Schau mal nach "Funktion einer Opferanode" - das erklärt dir warum das in Wasserkreisläufen idR nur an wenigen bestimmten Stellen auftritt. Kein Bock mehr auf Schreiben. ^^
...
Funktion einer Opferanode - Google-Suche
YouTube

also kurz: die galvanisierte Oberfläche ist die Opferanode, deswegen immer der Tipp nur gleiche möglichst edle Metalle zu verwenden. Vernickelt - fail! (imho)


----------



## --EpoX-- (11. März 2019)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Dinge zu Korrosion.
> Kupfer oder Messing in einer Wakue kann Oxidieren[grünlich] nur dazu braucht es Sauerstoff(kann sich nur durch Stoffe in Kreislauf herauslösen), ein Kontaktkorrosion durch Fremdstoffe kann möglich sein, nur diese müssen einmal in die Wakue hinein(Das ist mit einem herkömmlichen „Rost“ nicht vergleichbar – bei Kupfer spricht man ja auch gerne von Patina oder Edelrost, wenn das Kühlmittel einer Säure gleicht ........). Kupfer kann durch Aluminium im Kreislauf Schaden nehmen(es zersetzt sich mit der Zeit), wenn man keine glykolhältigen Substanzen verwendet....


Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, vor allem den Tipp mit EKWB, ich dachte das seien hochwertige Kühler [emoji28] ebenfalls danke für den Verweis und die Ausführlichkeit! 
Will keine Korinten kacken aber das grüne is meines Wissens nach Kupferacetat und das Oxid rötlich bis braun [emoji2957]. Oxidiert sind meine Kupferteile eigentlich alle, angelaufen eben aber es haben sich dort keine Erhebungen/Furchen/Ansammlungen gebildet. Deine theorie der Kontaktkorrosion unterschreibe ich, evt hatten sich beim Durchspühlen der Radiatoren eben doch nicht alles gelöst sondern erst später durch die (angeblich) leicht sauere Kühlflüssigkeit und tada Nickelschicht ade. Bleibt nur eins, Umstieg auf Vollkupfer überall und einen Röhrenradi .



@D0pe: Aber es gibt ja bspw keine vernickelten Radis oder ? Also wo ist die Daseinsberechtigung von Vernickelten Kühlern dann? Dann behalte ich nun für immer einen Nickelkühler im System um mich vor Korrosion der anderen zu schützen [emoji846] wenn das mal funktionieren würde [emoji12].


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## D0pefish (12. März 2019)

Nickel ist edler als Kupfer. Wenn das Kühlmittel nicht ideal ist (Elektrolyse ermöglicht), dann fließt Strom und der elektrochemische Prozess Ionen- Elektronenaustausch legt los. Genau das wollen wir nicht im Wasserkühlkreislauf! Also genau das Gegenteil von Trinkwasserspeichern. Da Trinkwasser Strom leitet muss eine Opferanode rein. Da ist das erwünscht. Die meisten Radiatoren haben Kupferleitungen. Genau deswegen ja eben keine anderen Metalle... die "schützen" dann die Kühler aber nicht die Radis und wenn die Galvanisierung beschädigt wird, schlecht gemacht ist plus ungeeignetem Kühlmittel, passiert das was dir passiert ist (hat sich selbst geopfert)... einfach mal genau überlegen.


----------



## VJoe2max (13. März 2019)

Sorry aber das ist Quatsch: blankes Nickel (E°=-0,23V) ist nicht edler als  blankes Kupfer (E°=+0,35V) aber Nickel zeichnet sich durch eine ganz gute  Eigenpassivierung aus. Nickel-Dioxid (E°=+0,98V) steht z. B. in der Tat höher in  der Spannungsreihe als blankes Kupfer - ist also "edler". Genau das macht man sich bei  Nickelschichten zu nutze, wenn sie als Korrosionschutzsschicht Verwendung finden. 
Ein Wakü-Kreislauf ist jedoch eine verhältnismäßig komplexe galvanische Zelle, weshalb man allein aus den Standardpotentialen nicht so ohne Weiteres ableiten kann, wer bei so einer Paarung den Kürzeren zieht. Insgesamt ist das Korrosionspotential zwischen Kupfer und Nickel aber nicht arg hoch. Es gibt erheblich problematischer Korrosionspaarungen.


----------



## D0pefish (16. März 2019)

Ach du bist einer der zwei Leute auf meiner Ignoriersliste, wie ich jetzt erst nach dem Anmelden sehe. Musst es ja schon vor Jahren bei mir vergeigt haben... bravo! 
Heftige Korrosion / Rost ?


----------



## LimeGreen777 (23. Juli 2019)

Schön das ich diesen Fred gefunden habe.

Ich habe bei meiner GTX 1080 ti Sea Hawk EK X selbiges Problem, auf dem Kühler haben sich Ablagerungen gebildet. Bei mir kam, wie auch beim TE, Radiatoren von ALC und CKC (Mittlerweile DP) zum Einsatz. 
Wie bekomme ich den Kühler denn jetzt am besten Sauber? Meine GPU Temps liegen bei ca. 55°C bei einer Wassertemperatur von ca. 35°C.

Kurios finde ich aber: Mein Bruder hat das gleiche PC + WaKü Setup wie ich und KEINE Ablagerungen auf dem GPU Kühler.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist Quatsch: blankes Nickel (E°=-0,23V) ist nicht edler als  blankes Kupfer (E°=+0,35V) aber Nickel zeichnet sich durch eine ganz gute  Eigenpassivierung aus. Nickel-Dioxid (E°=+0,98V) steht z. B. in der Tat höher in  der Spannungsreihe als blankes Kupfer - ist also "edler". Genau das macht man sich bei  Nickelschichten zu nutze, wenn sie als Korrosionschutzsschicht Verwendung finden.
> Ein Wakü-Kreislauf ist jedoch eine verhältnismäßig komplexe galvanische Zelle, weshalb man allein aus den Standardpotentialen nicht so ohne Weiteres ableiten kann, wer bei so einer Paarung den Kürzeren zieht. Insgesamt ist das Korrosionspotential zwischen Kupfer und Nickel aber nicht arg hoch. Es gibt erheblich problematischer Korrosionspaarungen.



Interessant... machst du was in Richtung Chemie oder Metallurgie? Schau dir mal die Elektronegativitäten an und du siehst: Ni 1,91 und Cu 1,90. Ergo, wenn etwas in der WaKü reagiert, dann am liebsten mit Nickel.


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. Juli 2019)

LimeGreen777 schrieb:


> Schön das ich diesen Fred gefunden habe.
> 
> Ich habe bei meiner GTX 1080 ti Sea Hawk EK X selbiges Problem, auf dem Kühler haben sich Ablagerungen gebildet. Bei mir kam, wie auch beim TE, Radiatoren von ALC und CKC (Mittlerweile DP) zum Einsatz.


Die Ablagerungen kommen vom CKC, DP Ultra bringt so gut wie keine Ablagerungen mit sich.


> Wie bekomme ich den Kühler denn jetzt am besten Sauber? Meine GPU Temps liegen bei ca. 55°C bei einer Wassertemperatur von ca. 35°C.
> 
> Kurios finde ich aber: Mein Bruder hat das gleiche PC + WaKü Setup wie ich und KEINE Ablagerungen auf dem GPU Kühler.


Wenn du glück hast, mit ner Zahnbürste und schrubben  Ansonsten schau dir das hier mal an: [HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen
Hat er auch CKC benutzt? Exakt das gleiche Wakü-Setup?
Ablagerungen treten ja nur unter gewissen Bedingungen auf, schon minimale Änderungen können dafür sorgen, dass der Schmodder woanders sitzt


----------



## SaPass (23. Juli 2019)

--EpoX-- schrieb:


> Habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Ideen wie ich wenigstens meine Kühler retten kann? Mit dem Gedanken die Radis wegzuschmeißen kann ich mich anfreunden wollte eh auf Mora umsteigen, aber die Kühler ?



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, viel zu spät zu kommen und ohne den Rest des Threads gelesen zu haben: Kupferoxide lassen sich unter milden Bedingungen mit EDTA (Natriumsalz) lösen und entfernen, ohne dass metallisches Kupfer angegriffen wird. Aggressive Reiniger sollten nicht nötig sein. Falls noch nötig und gewünscht führe ich das gerne etwas näher aus.


----------



## Khargoth (23. Juli 2019)

LimeGreen777 schrieb:


> Interessant... machst du was in Richtung Chemie oder Metallurgie? Schau dir mal die Elektronegativitäten an und du siehst: Ni 1,91 und Cu 1,90. Ergo, wenn etwas in der WaKü reagiert, dann am liebsten mit Nickel.



Normalerweise bin ich ja stiller Mitleser, aber das tut weh.
Elektronegativitäten sind keine Naturkonstanten, sondern Definitionssache.
Mit einer Differenz von nur 0,01 überhaupt irgendwas erklären zu wollen ist ziemlich mutig, die Korrosion im komplexen System einer Wasserkühlung verdammt mutig.
Und die Betrachtung von Standardpotentialen ist hier deutlich sinnvoller als die Betrachtung von Elektronegativitäten.


----------



## LimeGreen777 (23. Juli 2019)

Kann ich den Ek Kühlblock öffnen ohne danach zwingend die Dichtung wechseln zu müssen? Habe bei EK keine passende Ersatzdichtung gefunden.



Khargoth schrieb:


> Normalerweise bin ich ja stiller Mitleser, aber das tut weh.
> Elektronegativitäten sind keine Naturkonstanten, sondern Definitionssache.
> Mit einer Differenz von nur 0,01 überhaupt irgendwas erklären zu wollen ist ziemlich mutig, die Korrosion im komplexen System einer Wasserkühlung verdammt mutig.
> Und die Betrachtung von Standardpotentialen ist hier deutlich sinnvoller als die Betrachtung von Elektronegativitäten.



Und weil sie definiert wurden kann man damit nichts erklären? Zugegeben, ich habe voreilig getippt und nicht genug nachgedacht. Leider wird "Metall Chemie" bei der Meisterausbildung nicht so behandelt, ich werde aber mal meine Dozentin fragen, da ja kaum einer 100% bescheid weiß (Was nicht böse gemeint ist) dürften ja evtl. interessante Sachen bei rum kommen und das Forum weiß danach besser was da passiert.


----------



## SaPass (23. Juli 2019)

LimeGreen777 schrieb:


> Und weil sie definiert wurden kann man damit nichts erklären?



Es gibt für die Elektronegativität drei bekannte Skalen (Allred-Rochow, Mulliken und Pauli). Diese Skalen unterscheiden sich etwas voneinander. Und dies hat nichts mit Elektrochemie und Korrosion zu tun.

Hier werden die Standardpotentiale der unterschiedlichen verbauten Materialien interessant. Das Stichwort im hier vorliegenden Fall ist Korrosionselement, zu dem es einen kleinen aber feinen Wikipedia-Artikel gibt.


----------



## Khargoth (23. Juli 2019)

@LimeGreen
Sorry, falls das vorhin etwas harsch war.
Aber wenn man in der Chemie mit Modellen (wie eben der Elektronegativität, oder bspw. auch Atommodellen) arbeitet ist es immer gut im Hinterkopf zu behalten, dass es sich dabei nur um Modelle und nicht um die Realität handelt.
Und eine Elektronegativitätsdifferenz von 0,01 ist da halt quasi nichts, die ist alleine durch Nutzung einer anders definierten Skala verschwunden. Dazu  das was SaPass schreibt.
Das Hauptproblem was ich dabei sehe Ablagerungen in Wasserkühlungen zu erklären, ist, dass es schwer wird genau zu wissen, was sich alles in einem Kühlkreislauf befindet. 
Reste von sauren Lötfetten oder von sauren/alkalischen Reinigern können den pH-Wert in die eine oder andere Richtung verschieben.
Kühlflüssigkeiten mit diversen Korrosionsschutzmitteln,  Bioziden und Farbstoffen/Pigmenten werden genutzt (und die Hersteller werden natürlich nicht mehr als sie müssen über die Zusammensetzungen verraten). 
Diverse Metalle in schwankender Qualität werden verbaut und aus Schläuchen und Blöcken können Weichmacher und andere Additive herausgelöst werden.
Oder kurz gefasst, wo der Dreck her kommt, kann von ziemlich vielen Faktoren abhängen


----------

